# Redo of entire home theatre



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,
Need some serious help. Even if you only comment on 1 particular part of questions, all advice is greatly appreciated. 

I am completely replacing home theatre:
Current system:
Yamaha RX-v1500
Fronts: 2 sets...Polk R50's as fronts and R15's as fronts on top of a entertainment bridge
Rears: R30's and a pair of cube cambridge soundworks as 2 rear centers.
Sub: JBL 100W PS120
Center front: Polk Csi2
TV: Older 57" toshiba CRT big screen

Plan:
1. In the alcove of livingroom an entertainment wall unit will go. Therefore, whatever speakers I get, will have to be bookshelf? Now, the rears could be towers still, but I want everything to properly match.

2. New receiver. I didn't want anything crazy. Maybe $400-500 range. 
I was looking at:
Denon AVR 791, Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K, Onkyo TX-SR707, I guess also the 807, since it seems lower in price now as well. 
Assuming the SR707 can be purchased for around $500 at some links I saw, it seemed like a really good deal. I was worried since the SR607 got some less favorable reviews on video performance, but is that true on the SR707?
Or, should I be looking at a Yamaha, etc..instead. I probably won't purchase until the next major holiday, if anyone thinks waiting a few months can save me some money or get something better in the same price range.

3. Speakers
Very confused. All my speakers are older towers. If I go to bookshelf, not sure what to get for $500-1000. I have the PS120 100W JBL sub, but is that sufficient for a 13' x 14' room?
I keep seeing ads about those little orbs, but I am afraid that they really only omit sound like satellites and may even be worse than what I currently have. 
***Also, I can't really do 7.1. No place to put true side speakers. I can do additional front and/or a center rear.

4. TV
Looking at Samsung LED 55"
Hard time comparing Samsung UN55C6300SF and UN55C6500VF.

I can't go any more expensive then these models.

Question #1:
The 6500 offers 5,000,000:1 vs. the 4,000,000:1. Does this make a big enough difference?

Question#2:
The 6500 offers internet connectability. But, does that matter if someone has a Blu-Ray device that can hook up to internet. Isn't that the same thing?

Question #3:
Any reason to buy a brand other than these 2 models?

Room size: ~14' x 14' with one open wall directly into kitchen
Viewing distance from TV: 12'

Thank you very much for any comments.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

alewisdvm said:


> Plan:
> 1. In the alcove of livingroom an entertainment wall unit will go. Therefore, whatever speakers I get, will have to be bookshelf? Now, the rears could be towers still, but I want everything to properly match.


Anytime you put it a speaker in a bookshelf or enclosure, it's not going to sound good (usually boxy midrange and booming bass). Be prepared to fill the area around your speaker with fiberglass or other acoustically absorbent material. Use 3 identical speakers for your LCR if possible. Don't worry too much about your rears matching your fronts.



> 2. New receiver. I didn't want anything crazy. Maybe $400-500 range.
> I was looking at:
> Denon AVR 791, Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K, Onkyo TX-SR707, I guess also the 807, since it seems lower in price now as well.
> Assuming the SR707 can be purchased for around $500 at some links I saw, it seemed like a really good deal. I was worried since the SR607 got some less favorable reviews on video performance, but is that true on the SR707?
> Or, should I be looking at a Yamaha, etc..instead. I probably won't purchase until the next major holiday, if anyone thinks waiting a few months can save me some money or get something better in the same price range.


I'd go Onkyo, Pioneer, Denon in that order. I like the Audyssey in the Onkyo, Pioneer has an excellent feature set for the $$, and the Denon AVRs have been getting gutted to bring down their price points lately.



> 3. Speakers
> Very confused. All my speakers are older towers. If I go to bookshelf, not sure what to get for $500-1000. I have the PS120 100W JBL sub, but is that sufficient for a 13' x 14' room?
> I keep seeing ads about those little orbs, but I am afraid that they really only omit sound like satellites and may even be worse than what I currently have.
> ***Also, I can't really do 7.1. No place to put true side speakers. I can do additional front and/or a center rear.


Current darlings of inexpensive bookshelves seem to be the Behringer 2030p, if you can deal with the size and aesthetics. You can also go with the Infinity Primus for just a little more money, or the SVS S-series for a bit more money. Would stay away from any speakers smaller than a Grapefruit, if possible. Start with the JBL sub that you have, upgrade if you don't like the sound (unless you go with the SVS because the package savings will likely make it worth upgrading right then). I'd stay away from 7.1 from a value perspective.



> 4. TV
> Looking at Samsung LED 55"
> Hard time comparing Samsung UN55C6300SF and UN55C6500VF.
> 
> ...


You'll pay a premium for the LED TV. At 12', I'd get the largest TV my budget can afford and don't worry about the other specs/features. Stay away from Plasma if you'll be playing video games...image retention and burn in is still a very real concern.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of the room in question? this would help us see what you are up against. 

Matt


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

alewisdvm said:


> Hello,
> 2. New receiver. I didn't want anything crazy. Maybe $400-500 range.
> Assuming the SR707 can be purchased for around $500 at some links I saw, it seemed like a really good deal. I was worried since the SR607 got some less favorable reviews on video performance, but is that true on the SR707?


I think you should look at the Onkyo TX-SR608. It's the newer model that's in your price range. The reviews have been excellent. They seem to have addressed some prior issues such as heat.

In addition to the aforementions SVS speakers, look at Ascends. If the budget is tight, you might also want to get better L/R and surrounds and use a phantom center instead of buying cheaper L/C/R and surrounds. Whatever you do, don't do Orbs; you'll be downgrading instead of upgrading.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello. 
Thank you both for the advice. It is greatly appreciated. 
If the speaker is on a shelf but there is no front grill to the cabinet is that better? 

Yes, I definitely can upoload some room photos. Thank you for asking. It will have to be later this evening, pacific time. 

I have really taken to the Onyko receiver I think. I was worried about the reviews that said something about its video performance as good. 
I have been comparing:
TX NR807
TX-NR808
TX-SR707
TX-SR608

Now, some of the above are much more expensive, but I have been seeing some deals around the internet, with some stores offering the older but higher end models for almost the same price. 

In that case, should I go with a NR807, let's say, over a newer SR608?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

alewisdvm said:


> Hello.
> Thank you both for the advice. It is greatly appreciated.
> If the speaker is on a shelf but there is no front grill to the cabinet is that better?


Speaker cloth grills should make little difference.




> In that case, should I go with a NR807, let's say, over a newer SR608?


Yes, without a doubt. More power, better processing, pre-outs, and on and on.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay.
If I get reconditioned/refurbished, I have been seeing SR807 for about $540, maybe a little less.
Also the 608 for about $350.

Question:
807 comes with ir input, ethernet connection!!!???, and on screen remote programming
OSD out is by HDMI

608 includes PC input?
OSD out is advanced "home" GUI

Some of this doesn't matter to me, but for updates, and computer connection, am I losing out on anything "new" by not going the route of the 608?
What does that PC input really mean to me? Can't netflix, etc...be done through the blu-ray player, or can't I hook up a computer through the ethernet connection anyway. 
As you can see a little confused about some of the specific features of each model, but would love clarification.

Thanks again for everyone's assistance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

PC input is a VGA connection, the blue trapezoid shape. Most PCs have an HDMI these days, so not a big issue, and you can always just go straight to the TV with it. The 608 is 3D compatible, if you care about that sort of thing (I don't). Other than that, the 807 is vastly superior.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Very helpful. 
I think I'll pick up a reconditioned 807. Now, I just need to deal with the speakers?

I don't want to really do bookshelf, but I don't see much of a choice. Those built in wall entertainment centers, don't leave room for towers.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Alewisdvm are near Fresno CA? 

Matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Please post a pic of the built in. What are the max dimensions of the speaker you can use? You can get some very nice bookshelves, often better performing than towers priced at more money (small cabinets cost less and leave more money in the build budget for higher quality components).


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Nope. Orange County


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't have pictures of built in yet. May go with a custom wall built-in, so shelf could be made a relatively good size. Good depth, and at least 15-20" in height.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

When you place the speakers inside the built-in, the built-in acts as a an enclosure. The sound from the speakers sitting in the built-in will not sound right. It is similar to the echo effect you get in a cave.  

Is there room for in-wall speakers to the right or left of the built-ins? 

Matt


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you go custom, you might as well pick the speakers you want and then build the cavity to fit (leaving room for acoustic absorbing material). Shouldn't add much to the build cost and will sound worlds better than simply throwing smaller speakers into a wooden shelf/box). Otherwise, bigger is probably better as it will give you, and the next person, more options.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

I am not familiar with absorbent material that you install in a cabinet. Is this a DIY?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, most would use Owens Corning 703 or something similar for cost/performance effectiveness, though acoustical cotton batting has similar performance with fewer health concerns for more $$.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

I will research it. Thanks. Any particular websites with images of the stuff being installed?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You just want to cut it to size and fill as much of the cavity around the speaker as possible (the entire cavity around the speaker if possible). Don't have any pictures off-hand, but just think "no air" around the speaker (except the front, of course).


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Very much appreciated. You have been very helpful.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Anytime.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

After thinking about it, you could put the speaker in the center of the cabinet then fill both sides and back of the cabinet with Owens Corning 703 and then build a grill with speaker cloth a color that matches your decor in front of the entire shelf. Similar to the pictures. Just a thought regarding aesthetics.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow...the white setup is incredible. That is exactly what I am looking at doing. Now, it looks like the tv is a lcd and is further back. Is that tv actually wall mounted? For cost reasons, I don't think I can get that fancy. I also don't want tv sitting another 2 feet back in alcove. That increases viewing distance to about 14 feet. Would rather keep it at 12 feet with the 55 inch tv.

I take it bookshelf speakers on the floor shelf is okay? They don't have to be higher up on the wall unit and adjacent to the tv?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Regardless of the type of speakers you should try to keep the tweeters at earlevel, usually 32-36 in off the floor.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

The other trick if you have to mount them lower than ear level is the angle them up so that the sound from the tweeter hits your ears. This is not ideal but can be done. 

Matt


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello. I just posted some photos in a new forum thread called "redoing the livingroom"
Some of you wanted to know what you were working with in order to make recommendations. 
Due to cost constraints, to do the custom built-in wall unit is just not possible. I would have to really skimp on the A/V stuff. 

Here are the photos:
Hopefully, the photos will give a bunch better idea of what I have been talking about it. 
All suggestions are greatly welcomed. 
I am fairly convinced we are now going to mount a 60" tv to the wall in the center of that alcove and put a 3 drawer across entertainment rack beneath it. Lose the entertainment bridge. But what to do with speakers?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you considered a projector and screen? at 9ft by 9ft you have enough room for a nice 92in screen with room for the speakers. Using a Epson 8100 and DIY screen the cost difference would be minimal.


----------

